# R.I.P Lexi



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lexi our lil murphey Patternless leo died tonight, she regurgitated her feed and was gone within miniutes. She had been to the vets and was being treated for a calcium defiency but no matter how hard we tried she just slipped away.

R.I.P Sweetheart we only had you for a short while but you where extremely loved xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

I am so sorry hun 

*hugs*


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, RIP little one.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh im so sorry to read of your loss, RIP little Lexi  Sleep well xx


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

thank you for you replys. we still keep forgetting she has gone and go to feed her on a night  xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

R.I.P so sorry for your loss 
ind
xxx


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Poor little thing, hope you feel better soon ...


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

rest in peace  xxx


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

rest soundly little Lexi!!


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

R.I.P lexi and im so sorry for you loss


----------

